# Partida rapida valvula electronica 12AX7



## braulillo (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo una duda muy simple, tengo un preamplificador ART Tube MP Studio, que lleva un 12ax7a (recientemente le cambié el chino que traia por un NOS RCA 12AX7A).







Mi duda es super simple:

He experimentado desde hace como un año con valvulas electronicas, especialmente la 12ax7 y la 12au7, con circuitos mas o menos simples, y obviamente cada circuito presentaba el retardo del funcionamiento debido a que deben calentarse los filamentos del tubo, pero en el preamplificador mencionado arriba, el sonido comienza a fluir a los 2 o 3 segundos, y no gradualmente como en mis experiencias anteriores, sino al nivel maximo, y cuando miro la valvula, aun no se termina de encender el filamento.

Es posible hace fluir señales de audio por un tubo (valvula electronica) aun si el filamento aun no ha terminado de encenderse?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2014)

braulillo dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, tengo una duda muy simple, tengo un preamplificador ART Tube MP Studio, que lleva un 12ax7a (recientemente le cambié el chino que traia por un NOS RCA 12AX7A).
> 
> http://artproaudio.com/images/products/tube_mp-studio/tube_mp-studio_top_lg.jpg
> 
> ...


Hola caro braulillo , la respuesta es NO ,  desafortunadamente es nesesario aguardar que lo catodo tenga la temperatura correcta y necesaria para emitir electrones en lo vacio sendo que  eso es  lo principio fundamental de funcionamento de la valvula.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## braulillo (Sep 28, 2014)

obvio, eso lo sé, pero la cosa es que en el preamplificador funciona de esa manera.. por eso quiero saber si es posible..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2014)

Bueno , entonses quieres acelerar ese processo denominado en ingles "warm-up" , quizaz lo maximo que consigas es estropiar (ronper) lo filamento y eso conveñamos no es una buena idea.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## braulillo (Sep 28, 2014)

no, el preamplificador de fabrica viene funcionando asi, por eso mis dudas..


----------



## el indio (Sep 28, 2014)

Por las dudas revisaria el circuito hay algunos que la valvula solo es decorativa, como elemento de venta pero no hace casi nada


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2014)

En ese caso es nesesario estudiar con cariño lo diagrama esquemactico del equipo para saper si hay algun circuito "R y C" con una constante de tienpo mui larga generando ese efecto que quieres quitar.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## braulillo (Sep 28, 2014)

el indio dijo:


> Por las dudas revisaria el circuito hay algunos que la valvula solo es decorativa, como elemento de venta pero no hace casi nada



Eso voy a hacer, pero la verdad cuando reemplacé el tubo encendi el preamp sin el tubo y no habia salida de señal.

Pero de todas formas revisaré el circuito.


----------



## fosforito (Sep 29, 2014)

Te habrás dado cuenta que ese pre es un híbrido, lo probable es que la señal la maneje la parte de estado sólido y que la válvula 12ax7 le de la coloratura que las caracteriza, por esa razón notas que la amplificación es casi al instante, no sin ello también habría que ver y por cuerda separada o no, que posea un precaldeo del filamento y eso hace que al conectar también tengas amplificación casi al instante  .-
chau f


----------



## braulillo (Sep 29, 2014)

obivamente es hibrido.. veo no solo transistores, sino operacionales.. me encanta, mas que por el tubo por el placebo.. jeje y al final creo que es ese el objetivo del mismo.. en fin.. pero mi lado técnico me dice que hay algo un poco extraño en el previo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2014)

Hay al menos dos opciones , o le provee un brusco pico de tensión al filamento para que caliente rápido , o tiene un pre-caldeo cómo te sugiere Fosforito , que podría ser de algo de dos volts aún con el equipo apagado.



fosforito dijo:


> habría que ver y por cuerda separada o no, que posea un precaldeo del filamento y eso hace que al conectar también tengas amplificación casi al instante  .-


 

Fijate si estando apagado la válvula está tibia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 30, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay al menos dos opciones , o le provee un brusco pico de tensión al filamento para que caliente rápido , o tiene un pre-caldeo cómo te sugiere Fosforito , que podría ser de algo de dos volts aún con el equipo apagado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La premera opción no creo sener la mas correcta una ves que la resistencia ohmica del filamento quando tibio es mui mas baja que quando caliente asi la curriente de "inrusch" ( premero instante quando energizado) puede atigir niveles periculosos y ronper lo filamento (y adios para sienpre la puebre valvolita), haora quanto a la segunda opición esa es  mucho mas intesseante y inteligente (pré-caldeo), pero debemos considerar lo consumo de energia  nesesario para lograr ese efecto quando ese equipo (pedal) estas desernergizado.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## braulillo (Sep 30, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay al menos dos opciones , o le provee un brusco pico de tensión al filamento para que caliente rápido , o tiene un pre-caldeo cómo te sugiere Fosforito , que podría ser de algo de dos volts aún con el equipo apagado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Querido dosmetros, cuando el equipo está apagado es cuando está completamente desligado de su fuente de poder.. Así que hay dos opciones, o realmente el tubo es un efecto placebo, o de verdad hay algo que sobrecalienta el filamento al iniciarse..


----------



## detrakx (Sep 30, 2014)

Hola Braulillo, hace un tiempo abri un preamp Art similar al que publicastes, el equipo se alimentaba con AC (tension alterna). y tenia unos cuantos dobladores de tension, como para poder mover la valvula. Vi algo parecido en un DBX. Hacen esto para evitarse un trafo que de los 300v necesarios. y por otra parte adaptan la impedancia de salida con operacionales tambien evitandose el trafo de salida. En fin un arreglo economico, marketinero y compacto. Ahhh y de yapa, el korg electribe tiene un led abajo de la valvula, asi se ve todo mas lindo  .


----------



## braulillo (Oct 1, 2014)

detrakx dijo:


> Hola Braulillo, hace un tiempo abri un preamp Art similar al que publicastes, el equipo se alimentaba con AC (tension alterna). y tenia unos cuantos dobladores de tension, como para poder mover la valvula. Vi algo parecido en un DBX. Hacen esto para evitarse un trafo que de los 300v necesarios. y por otra parte adaptan la impedancia de salida con operacionales tambien evitandose el trafo de salida. En fin un arreglo economico, marketinero y compacto. Ahhh y de yapa, el korg electribe tiene un led abajo de la valvula, asi se ve todo mas lindo  .



Si sospechaba que al entrar con alterna y no con continua llevase algun doblador de tension, y los operacionales es bastante obvio.. en la misma pagina del preamp hablan que es hibrido.. y eso abarata costos..
Pero, realmente el tubo será parte de la cadena? Supongo que si..


----------



## detrakx (Oct 2, 2014)

Por supuesto, poner una valvula y un socalo solo para hacer facha, Esto seria demasiado. Ante la duda inyectas señal y medis la valvula  .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2014)

Hola a todos , para si probar si esa valvola hace parte activa del circuito o no , basta sacar el del zocalo y averiguar si el pedal ainda anda (funciona como debe).
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

Ver mensaje #8

bis 


saco tubo, pongo tubo


----------



## braulillo (Oct 2, 2014)

pero ya quedando claro que el tubo es parte activa del circuito, como es posible que a los pocos segundos de encenderse ya esté entregando una señal de audio?. Será una brujería?

Adjunto un archivo wav del encendido del preamp.

Recordemos que como dije más arriba, cuando el preamp se apaga queda completamente desligado de la energia, ya que al no tener boton on/off la unica forma de apagarlo es desconectandolo.


----------



## braulillo (Oct 6, 2014)

Disculpen amigos si revivo el post, pero me surge otra duda, todos sabemos que las valvulas 12AX7 o similares tienen un filamento que se alimenta con 12 volts +/- 300 mA.

Mi duda es:

Podré alimentar la otra parte del tubo usando elevadores de tensión como el de la imagen?

por ejemplo, si en un circuito con un 12ax7 utilizo un transformador con un solo bobinado secundario de 12 volts en alterna y requiero 120 volts, podria crear un elevador de tension como este para lograr esos 120 volts?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2014)

Hola braulillo , yo personalmente enpleyaria un pequeñito transformador conectado ao revez o sea lo secundario de 12Volts usteds conecta en paralelo con lo filamento de la valvula , lo primario de 110Volts ustedes rectifica en mea onda con un diodo 1N4007 y filtra con un capacitor electrolitico de 47uF x 250 Volts y listo. Es possible enplear una rectificación en onda conpleta con dos diodos 1N4007 conectando los anodos uno en "0Volt" de lo primario , lo otro anodo en lo "220Volts" del primario lo terminal de 110 Volts haora es lo tierra y es conectado a lo negativo del capacitor electrolitico de filtragen y los dos catodos de los diodos son conectados a lo positivo del capacitor electrolitico de filtragen.
Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un plaser platicarmos .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## braulillo (Oct 7, 2014)

Claro, eso es lo que usualmente se utiliza, pero yo queria saber si la opción que indiqué puede funcionar solamente.. no es que mañana vaya a hacer algo asi..
De hecho en un futuro cercano tengo pensad hacer un pre jcm800 que lleva el transformador invertido.


----------



## crimson (Oct 7, 2014)

braulillo dijo:


> .. no es que mañana vaya a hacer algo asi..



¿Porqué no? Estaría bueno experimentarlo (por supuesto posteando los resultados luego) así nos sacamos la duda. _En teoría_ debería funcionar, porque esos preamplificadores consumen muy poca corriente, onda dos o tres miliamperes, y esos multiplicadores tienen como desventaja eso, que dan poca corriente, así que lo que normalmente es una contra, aquí no es problema, pero por supuesto, son especulaciones, *hasta que algún voluntario se anime a probarlo...*
Saludos C


----------



## braulillo (Oct 7, 2014)

digo que no lo haré mañana basicamente porque mañana no tendré dinero para los materiales como para hacerlo, pero si puedo probarlo lo voy a hacer.. porque tengo algun proyecto en mente..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2014)

Algunos osciloscopios usaban multiplicador para acelerar el CRT


----------



## braulillo (Oct 7, 2014)

crt? disculpa mi bruta ignorancia pero que es? no será el tubo de rayos catodicos?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2014)

braulillo dijo:


> crt? disculpa mi bruta ignorancia pero que es? no será el tubo de rayos catodicos?



!Exactamente ! "CRT" es lo tubo de raios catodicos , pero la corriente es solamente de algunos microamperios .
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2014)

Si , CRT es la versión inglesa del TRC, tubo de rayos catodicos , y es una válvula de vacío


----------



## braulillo (Oct 7, 2014)

que genial, osea que se puede  a ver si mañana me doy una vueltecita por alguna tienda de electronica (tengo que organizar expediciones para llegar, porque me quedan lejisimo) y experimento algo..


----------



## digito (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola a todos, no ley todos los comentos (solo el problema inicial), muchos tiempos atras usaba las valvulas en cuestiòn. Sea la 12AU7 (ECC82) como la 12AX7 son doble triodo. Por lo tanto tienen el Pin 9 en comun para los filamentos Pin 4 y 5. 

Osea 12.6V 150ma en los PIN 4 y 5,  o 6.3 V con el Pin 9 e comùn. 

Las caracteristicas cambian de Valvula en Valvulas y de marca en marca en cuanto al amperaje de los filamentos. Yo uso todavia una RCA 12AU7 (original) con 12.6V con a disposiciòn unos 350 ma, y tarda en encenderce 0.5 s(segundo) en funcionar. 

Entonces lo que puedo entender es que no hay demasiada corriente en le circuito y la tensiòn esta al limite para la RCA. 

Chau y muchos saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2014)

braulillo dijo:


> que genial, osea que se puede  a ver si mañana me doy una vueltecita por alguna tienda de electronica (tengo que organizar expediciones para llegar, porque me quedan lejisimo) y experimento algo..



Mira esto:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/721232/ _

En algún sitio del Foro tengo publicados varios circuitos de multiplicadores de tensión como para previos valvulares, pero no recuerdo donde


----------



## digito (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola a Todos, por fin encontre los datos de esa valvulas (Philips).

Le voy a dejar un archivo.  Mucha suerte a todos y Saludos.


----------



## digito (Oct 9, 2014)

....Hola a Todos, la 12AX7 es una ECC83, 12AT7 ECC81, en las equivalencia. (Aclaraciòn).


Saludos y hasta siempre.


----------



## digito (Oct 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, en Alemania todavia los tubo son actuales 100%, este 2014 salio un numero especial de una revista muy conocida en el mundo, le voy a adjuntar un archivo con los datos de las valvulas mas comunes que todavia se utilizan en Europa.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## braulillo (Oct 10, 2014)

pues si pues viejito, las valvulas se siguen fabricando, y no solo eso, se usan muchisimo en amplis de guitarra, bajo (bastaria nombrarte fender, orange, mesa boogie, entre fabricantes de amplificadores a valvulas) y de hogar para audiofilos, tanto en preamplifcación como en amplificación. Además como alguien por ahi dijo en el foro, la única forma de generar rayos X es a travez de un tubo. 
Y de más está decir que los monitores y televisores grandotes y con harto fondo hacia atras generaban imagenes a partir de un tubo de rayos catodicos.


----------



## digito (Oct 10, 2014)

...es cierto, quizas el problema de esa revista es que son 18,50€ casi 23$ (USA), y no hablar de todos lo que esta entorno a las valvulas y transformadores.

Saludos.


----------



## braulillo (Oct 10, 2014)

aqui mismo postearon un amplificador a valvulas que no necesita transformador de salida.. lo estuve leyendo y revisando y está muy construible.. ahora habria que ver cuanto salga.. yo creo que unos USD $ 70.


----------



## digito (Oct 10, 2014)

Tengo una revista frances que voy a scanerizar del 2012 me parece, lo que hay en este tipo de amplificadore OTL es que no se logra tener una distorsion por debajo del 10% a la maxima potencia a 1KHZ.

Chau.


----------



## digito (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola a todos, alguien en casa hizo desaparecer la revista, les mando un sito donde pueden encontrar de todo: www.tubecad.com, pido disculpa y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2014)

Les pasa a los casados . . .


----------



## digito (Oct 13, 2014)

.......Grandisima verdad, de toda manera se trataba de la revista: Electronique pratique "hors serie audio", pero no me acuedo el numero. Chau a todos.


----------

